

Show HN: Ideas for startups [Chrome and Safari only] - humanarity
https://ideasforstartups.appspot.com/show

======
humanarity
The Github: [https://github.com/humanarity/ideas-for-
startups](https://github.com/humanarity/ideas-for-startups)

Press space or click lightbulb to get an idea.

Click the tick or press 'a' to add it.

Sign in with Google to add and vote.

